# Low-Tech Iwagumi



## Lewis G (1 Jul 2015)

Hi all,
Couldn't decide whether to make a jungle or iwagumi so I decided to do sort of a mixture of both. 

It's my first time making an iwagumi and this was after a few attempts. Sorry for the low DOF, the room was pretty dark.




 

Please let me know what you think.

Cheers


----------



## Tim Harrison (2 Jul 2015)

I think it'll be hard to produce a low-energy iwagumi. Iwagumi scapes are usually fuel injected; a source of carbon mostly CO2 is often necessary to achieve the dense growth of carpet plants associated with this style.
So perhaps a jungle scape would be more appropriate, especially since many plants typically associated with that style do well in low-energy tanks. Either way, I'd definitely use soil if you're going down that route. Check out the tutorials section for more info.
Nice rocks though, try arranging them in your tank with the substrate. The way the substrate is banked etc can add to the sense of drama/tension and perspective, and often makes creating a scape you're happy with much easier.


----------



## Lewis G (2 Jul 2015)

Thanks for your reply Troi.

I'm thinking of doing a hybrid of both an iwagumi and jungle, using large rocks but more natural and wild planting.
I'm using ADA aquasoil and low/medium lighting with EasyCarbo.
My tank hasn't arrived yet because I had to choose a different supplier as my original was smashed in shipping. Hopefully I'll get it soon and can try scaping with the aquasoil. Putting tape to show the thirds of the tank has been really handy.
I've made some changes and think that this is the layout I'm going to go with, unless anyone has advice on how to improve it.  I've also placed notes of where the plants are to go:



 

The plants are to be:

Eleocharis Parvula (If it dies then I'll use saggiaira subulata.)
Anubias Nana
Java Fern
Cryptocoryne Wendtii
Cryptocoryne Undulatus
Hygrophila Corymbosa
Hygrophila Difformis
Micranthemum "Monte Carlo"

I'm thinking of starting a journal for this at some point; maybe in a few weeks after I get back from a holiday and can plant and fill it.

Thanks.


----------



## alto (2 Jul 2015)

I prefer the angles presented by the large stones in the first layout


----------



## Lewis G (2 Jul 2015)

Thanks, I'll  try and adjust the stones accordingly. I still prefer the overall composition of the second.


----------

